# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  MMOwned Downtime - Explained

## Hellgawd

MMOWNED DOWNTIME - EXPLAINED

*Downtime, explained!*


As most of you (should have) noticed this last weekend, MMOwned was down! Many people have been asking why, only to find someone throwing mud at them in response. 
Donators, Contributers, and all of the higher ranks have access to the ShoutBawx, where the notice there states why MMOwned was down. For everyone else however, not much in a way of explanation has been done.

This last weekend, MMOwned experienced complete downtime. Please ignore the rumors that have been flying down - MMOwned was _NOT_ hacked, DDoSed, captured by burrowing pigs, or shut down by Blizzard. The datacenter that MMOwned is hosted on had a scheduled maintenance - this is the official explanation given to MMOwned members by the MMOwned Administrators;



> MMOwned was offline due to our host changing datacenter , it was a scheduled maintainence. We regret forgetting to inform you of it


 *TL: DR*

MMOwned's host was down, Admins overlooked






> @Divishona: Our host had a scheduled maintainence, the reason given to us was that it was because of a datacenter move. Hence it was out of our hands - nonetheless, it is the truth.  
> I hope that clears it up a bit.

----------


## Parog

MMowned was Parog'd... Yup...

----------


## Hasselhoff

Lies and slander

----------


## Vindicated

No, Blizzard was attempting to shut down our server so we had to FedEx it to Siberia  :Big Grin:

----------


## Obama

All's good in the neighborhood

----------


## Errage

Wondering how long before some hacker steps up and claims they hacked us.

----------


## Mallak

> Wondering how long before some hacker steps up and claims they hacked us.


The downtime was caused by me, I hacked mmowned.

----------


## Fireblast

oh wow.. -__-

----------


## suicidity

Sorry, I took a crap on MMOwned's servers. It was scheduled; Blame me.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Lies and slander


I don't know what you are referring to, but our host was moving datacenter and that caused the downtime.

----------


## KuRIoS

as for the wowinsider failure , here you have it

----------


## Aznex

> as for the wowinsider failure , here you have it


LOL
HAHAHAHA

/Aznex Smells a sense of failure


Edit:



> Article Update: According to MMOwned, they are moving servers, which is the reason their site is offline for some.

----------


## ~OddBall~

way to fail...

----------


## alj03

> as for the wowinsider failure , here you have it


lol @ that.

----------


## cXm0d

Your mom got Parog'd.

----------


## Dombo

Hahahahai Hilarious article!

----------


## camicio

That's why an IRC channel could be useful.

----------


## ReidE96

We had IRC. It was more dead than the cow that became the burger I ate last night.

----------


## wow4Supplier

Nice explanation mate  :Smile:

----------


## Djfrederick

> We had IRC. It was more dead than the cow that became the burger I ate last night.


I willy lol'd  :Stick Out Tongue: 

OT: Good to have old MMOwned.com back on business.

----------


## Avidgamer20

> I don't know what you are referring to, but our host was moving datacenter and that caused the downtime.


Haha bullshit. Some noob hacker got past your shitty site and owned your ass.

----------


## Hellgawd

*^ Above comment is fail*

----------


## Remus

> Haha bullshit. Some noob hacker got past your shitty site and owned your ass.



do you know the size of how big MMOwned really is? the resources it takes to keep it going? How much data has to be moved ... retard, go DIAF

----------


## mickro1

Can't you set up the the realmlist on the page i want to try this serwer plz answer fast

----------


## Piersd

> Can't you set up the the realmlist on the page i want to try this serwer plz answer fast


mmowned isn't a wow private server  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bloodsin

> No, Blizzard was attempting to shut down our server so we had to FedEx it to Siberia


Oh, i thought it was UPS....damn

----------


## Bloodsin

3 posts up^^^^^^ 
HAHAH FAIL

----------


## t1mPan

Haha lol how can u belive this is a private server rofl ^^

----------


## JD

MMOwned got eaten by lots of angry babies

----------


## KuRIoS

> Haha bullshit. Some noob hacker got past your shitty site and owned your ass.


gotta love kiddies talking here, crawl back under ur father please  :Smile:  banned

----------


## Intu

LOL, I know Avid to, I gave MMOPRO/net quite a bit of downtime. SO they got it, dont worry.

----------


## Votkrath

In the news post it says that the Datacenter had maintainence but according to the Administrator(s), MMOwned's host had changed Data Center.

You know, you gotta decide. If MMOwned is hosted on Data Center that means that they physically turned in their own server computer(s) and pays a monthly fee for their bandwidth. But if their host changed Data Center, then MMOwned hires a server from a host which have their server on a Data Center.

Sorry if it sounds like I'm out of my mind but this sounds very odd. Double moral anyone?

----------


## KuRIoS

@Divishona: Our host had a scheduled maintainence, the reason given to us was that it was because of a datacenter move. Hence it was out of our hands - nonetheless, it is the truth.  :Smile:  
I hope that clears it up a bit.

----------


## volitle

ahh nice been wondering this for a while  :Big Grin:  thanks kur and lol @ that little kid for saying you got hacked xD

----------


## WarDrum

> gotta love kiddies talking here, crawl back under ur father please  banned


Well it raises questions if you suddendly go offline without telling anything and later claming that it was "scheduled"

I belive it, but you have to understand why they think you got hacked

----------


## KuRIoS

> Well it raises questions if you suddendly go offline without telling anything and later claming that it was "scheduled"
> 
> I belive it, but you have to understand why they think you got hacked


perhaps... what is funny is that some kiddies try to come up with facts, when they dont know them. 
Anyone could have logged on to our host's website and checked the "stability" and it would say "Scheduled downtime"  :Smile:

----------


## Testin

wowtrade.org closed one day, saying its moving servers
Hope this one comes back :Smile:

----------


## Confucius

*I also notice the homepage is different setup now, any reason for that?*

----------


## Blackhelm36

OMG the lies they tell WE all know the stupid gnomes hacked us trying to steal ALL our ale to trade with the dwarfs!! lol

----------


## st-m4il

WoW Insider is 100% FAIL! More like we hump Blizz they hump us insider!

----------


## KuRIoS

> *I also notice the homepage is different setup now, any reason for that?*


 We wanted to give the website a new look  :Smile:  we had this planned for quite some time (look in graphics section) there is an old post for a contest to win 700 USD for webpage designs and coding.

----------

